# Unbearable pain in thigh/hip/abdomen/lower back Ovarian Cyst??



## LeighAnne

Ok, so when I had my last ultrasound with the Perinatalogist, he told me that I had an ovarian cyst. I didn't ask him what side. Last night, my thigh/hip started aching. During the night I kept having to roll over, waking up from discomfort. This morning it has progressed to hurting all the way through to my lower back. I have to walk with a limp. I have placed a call to my OBGYN, she hasn't called back yet.

I was just wondering, anyone had an ovarian cyst that hurt like this before? I mean, I know we usually all get these cysts at sometime or another. I actually had what my doctor was calling a cyst back in 2004. Ended up in emergency surgery in pain and had to remove what ended up being a blood clot and not a cyst. I can't remember what that pain was like.....

I have a very HIGH tolerance for pain and this is down right just pissing me off...

Anyone had anything like this before? IT hurts to walk....

:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## WishfulX1

I've Been having something very similar! It's not too bad in my leg but I definately feel it at the top of my thigh! It's been going on for over a week now! I was admitted to hospital last week after having the most extreme. Right abdo pain for 5 hours! Never had pain like it! After pain relief of morphine it eased and I got home next day but ever since I've been getting this pain in right side abdomen through to lower back and top of thigh! It comes in waves about 6 times a day and last about 30-40secs! 
I also have a high pain tolerance but this is really painful!
I've no idea what this is either! 

Not sure how that was meant to help you!! Just know that your not alone in having weird pains! X


----------



## fifi-folle

I've had many really painful ovarian cysts, like requiring morphine sore. But mine are linked to endometriosis. Did you have any pain before now? If it has gotten suddenly worse I would be wanting to be checked asap just to make sure nothing weird is going on. In my case I have had excruciating one sided pain this pregnancy due to scar tissue from previous cysts/endo/surgery but I got a scan the same day to check. 
Good luck, hope it eases soon x


----------



## LeighAnne

I am definately hurting REALLY bad. Like I said, I know they told me I had a cyst, just don't know which side and I also know that this pain is almost unbearable. Anxious for my doctor to call back, as I would like to know what she is going to recomend. I for SURE will not be able to sleep like this.... :(

Wishful, When you went to hospital, did they find a cyst?

Fifi, I haven't had any pain like this until last night.... Gradually has worsened to now almost unbearable. I am walking around work like I have a corn cob up my rear...


----------



## WishfulX1

Honestly hun I know how you feel! Last week the constant pain was excruciating! Labour was easier! My OH had to carry me into a&e and I never normally take even paracetamol fr a headache but I welcomed that morphine with open arms! It was awful! They told me I had a small cyst on the right ovary but didn't say if it could have caused the pain! They thought it was my appendix too but that was ruled out when the pain eased after several hours! 

Hope you get it sorted, just go to a&e if it doesn't ease!! Xx


----------



## LeighAnne

Oh I will. I am trying not to "over react". But I also know my body and something is hurting me. Trying to finish the day at work. 3 more hours. Hope the doctor calls me soon, as I would really like to know if my right side was the side with the cyst.


----------



## Care76

I have similar pain and I am told it is because my ovaries are extremely large after my IVF and then I got about 7 corpus luteum cysts so now my left ovary is about the size of a large cantaloupe. My right is smaller, but not by much. My left hurts the most though. Although I do get pain around my leg area I thought that pain was different (maybe round ligament pain). 

I would go to the ER if it gets too bad. If you have extremely bad pain, like you can't move at all except to wither in pain, you could have ovarian torsion. So far mine makes it occasionally painful to walk or even lay down, but sometimes it is very dull. I seem to hurt it when I move fast, like jump up off the couch or twist weird. Then it can get worse for a few days and when I rest it gets better. 

Good luck! I hope it is not too serious.


----------



## Sephorah82

Sounds like the pain I had friday morning, I ended up going to the ER and had an sonogram to rule out ectopic pregnancy but I got to see my little bean and he/she had a strong heartbeat and was wriggling around lol! So they told me they thought a cyst on my ovary had burst but the doctor also said that ovarian pain is common also. Maybe try putting a hot water bottle where ur having the pain, might help ease the pain some, it did for me. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## emmaxlouise20

i get bad pain in my right thigh, mostly at night, x


----------



## LadyinBlack

I became a member just to answer that question. Two days before my freshman year of high school, I felt like someone hit me in my lower back with a thick text book and the pain would not subside. 
I could not move
It hurt to breathe
I was ignored, pregnancy tested (I was a virgin), I even took Tylenol. That was a big, huge deal for me. At that point in my life, I had never taken anything for pain, not even aspirin. I didn't believe in it.

Finally, my mother drove me to the ER and the x-ray revealed two cists...one on each ovary. It is nerve related so I was able to psych myself out of the pain for the first day of school but it was one of the longest days of my life. Eventually, the pain left as mysteriously as it had begun. 
YES, it came back, at random, for random periods of time. It never really went away until I started having kids. During the first baby's ultra sound, they checked and there was no longer any sign of it. I was told by a friend some years before that I may never HAVE kids.

Well, I wanted to let you know that there is hope. If you can take anything for pain, normal pain relievers should work. While pregnant, I would use ice packs, rest and DEEP meditative BREATHING. I'm sure a Dr. will argue with me, but I do believe that stress increases the pain. There is nothing to lose by trying to relax, a Dr. can't argue with that!
I have just found some cists right on my lower back behind my hip. I have no idea what's going on but I haven't been eating right during my moomy-hood (I know many women can relate) so maybe it's just the decline my over all health at my age?
I found your question searching Google for an answer to this new but familar problem.
Take care, I just prayed for you.


----------

